# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software) تحديثات :  الهاتفين Huawei P10 و Honor 9 يبدأن بتلقي تحديث جديد

## mohamed73

بدأت شركة Huawei اليوم بإصدار تحديث جديد لهاتفها الرائد السابق Huawei  P10 الذي وصل إلى السوق في النصف الأول من العام 2017. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك،  فقد حصل الهاتف Honor 9 كذلك على نفس التحديث والذي يحمل الإصدار EMUI  9.0.1.هذا التحديث متوفر حاليًا في الصين فقط، ولكن هي مسألة وقت فقط قبل أن  يشق طريقه إلى المزيد من المستخدمين في جميع أنحاء العالم. وجدير بالذكر أن  تحديث EMUI 9.0.1 الجديد يجلب معه الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر يناير، ولا يزال  يستند على نظام Android 9 Pie الذي تم إصداره لكلا الهاتفين في آسيا في  شهر ديسمبر من العام الماضي، وبالتالي من الرائع رؤية شركة Huawei وعلامتها  التجارية الفرعية Honor تواصل تحديث هذه الهواتف الذكية التي تصبح قديمة  وفقا للمعايير المُتَعامل بها اليوم في قطاع الهواتف الذكية. وبغض النظر عن الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر يناير، فهذا التحديث يجلب معه  كذلك الدعم لـ VoLTE لعملاء شركة الإتصالات الصينية China Telecom، ويقوم  بتحسين إيماءات التنقل على طول الشاشة، وإصلاح مجموعة من الأخطاء التي لم  تحددها شركة Huawei بالضبط في سجل التغييرات التي يأتي بها هذا التحديث. المصدر.

----------


## kamel50sk

Bonne idée...

----------

